# where to buy Teflon Sheets / Teflon pad?



## Mycho25 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just joined and I have a few questions. Before that I would like to say that I am pleased to be a member with all these helpful people. I just bought myself a press and want to keep it running as long as possible. One thing Ive read that i should do is buy teflon sheets and a teflon pad. Do any of you know of a place that I can get these items at a good value?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think places like imprintables.com, bestblanks.com, coastalbusiness.com all sell that type paper.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

i got mine a bestblanks.com


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I got both of mine my QLT.com .. it was actually fun cutting one up for other uses . . L*~

Diane


----------



## ufemia (Jun 13, 2008)

hi i bought a Teflon sheet from Johann and after several uses it got some kinda texture on it and know it's messing up my designs do all Teflon sheets do this or is this a bad one?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest getting your teflon sheets and other accessories needed for your pressing needs at www.heatpressessentials.com . ..... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I got mine from imprintables.com


----------



## MWK (Aug 2, 2008)

I got mine at a low price at heatpressessentials.com


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Lou's got what you need at heatpressesentials.com


----------



## en3rgy (Nov 15, 2008)

ufemia said:


> hi i bought a Teflon sheet from Johann and after several uses it got some kinda texture on it and know it's messing up my designs do all Teflon sheets do this or is this a bad one?


 I pressed some mouse pads today and they left behind an outline on my teflon sheet and I cant get it off... basically same problem as you. 

If someone has any experience with this, can you please post here some advice for this problem? Thank you.


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

Question. I haven't done any tee shirt transfers as of yet. What is the Teflon used for? Is it just to keep the press clean? If so why would you not use parchment paper?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Morning Clayton . . . I use both . . the teflon sheets and the parchment paper . ..


----------



## nivle (May 12, 2010)

how was the quality of parchment paper?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

least expensive teflon I have found is at www.heatpressessentials.com or at Home Page I have also used parchment paper from the cooking section of the local grocer


----------



## sunny09 (Jun 8, 2010)

you can try to visit: www.transferpress.com.cn that one is good manufactory of heat press.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy cow, I bought a teflon pad for one of my heat presses and I can't believe i've been missing out on how useful this is! SO much easier to load/remove shirts, protects the rubber pad, etc.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

If you like using the teflon sheet, you should take a look at the *Teflon Heat Press Platen Wrap. *I got one from heatpressessentials.com that I love. I do have to wipe it down from time to time, but its really fast to use when its attached to the platen. I also use a teflon pad protector on the bottom.


----------

